# How to use dot net typed dataset that is returned from an ASP.NET web service?



## mobdev (Dec 22, 2012)

My android application calls an ASP.NET web service that return a typed dataset. I want to access/utilize this dot net typed dataset in android app but don't know how.

plz help.
Regards.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

What's an asp.net typed data set? Most of us here are not windows Web server developers. Did you consider asking on stack overflow?


----------



## Un1c0de (Jul 25, 2011)

mobdev said:


> My android application calls an ASP.NET web service that return a typed dataset. I want to access/utilize this dot net typed dataset in android app but don't know how.
> 
> plz help.
> Regards.


Since the dataset should be returned as xml, you should be able to use the android xml libraries to parse the results. You'll need the schema to determine valid elements and values.


----------

